# The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [WINNER: Steve Austin]



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

The Basic Rules


A roster of 128 wrestlers from the past and present will face off in a series of one-on-one matches, the winners to be voted on by the community
The tournament will follow KOTR rules, taking place in a Knockout Format
Unlike KOTR, the draw for each round will be random, using this randomiser
In each round, you simply vote for whatever wrestlers YOU would like to win - you do not need to base this on kayfabe. So, for example, if for whatever reason you find Devon more entertaining than Ric Flair, you could vote for him to win that match
It is assumed that these matches take place between wrestlers in their prime
In the event of a tie, a virtual coin toss will decide the winner

Meet the Contenders - Round 1


CM Punk
The Rock
Triple H
Chris Jericho
Owen Hart
Ric Flair
Edge
Rick Rude
Road Warrior Animal
Dynamite Kid
Chris Benoit
Hulk Hogan
Kurt Angle
Steve Austin
Lance Storm
Mick Foley
Bam Bam Bigelow
Kevin Nash
Andre The Giant
Shawn Michaels
Brock Lesnar
Diamond Dallas Page
Sgt. Slaughter
Randy Orton
Scott Hall
Undertaker
Goldberg
Ted DiBiase Snr
AJ Styles
Bruno Sammartino
Vader
Ricky Steamboat
Rob Van Dam
Big Show
Samoa Joe
Ryback
Booker T
Dusty Rhodes
Shane Douglas
Sabu
Eddie Guerrero
Road Warrior Hawk
Terry Funk
Raven
Randy Savage
Devon
Jake Roberts
Tazz
Bully Ray
Roddy Piper
Jushin Liger
Lex Luger
Psycho Sid
Mr Perfect
British Bulldog
John Cena
Sting
Iron Sheik
Jeff Jarrett
Jerry Lawler
Scott Steiner
Ultimate Warrior
Jimmy Snuka
Wade Barrett
Daniel Bryan
Rey Mysterio
Cody Rhodes
Goldust
Faarooq
John Bradshaw Layfield
Sin Cara
Grand Master Sexay
Shane McMahon
Test
Scotty Too Hotty
Rikishi Fatu
Kane
Ken Shamrock
Billy Gunn
Road Dogg Jesse James
Christian
Alberto Del Rio
Bret Hart
The Miz
Chyna
Matt Hardy
Jeff Hardy
Mark Henry
Christopher Daniels
Batista
Evan Bourne
Tommy Dreamer
Kid Kash
Kofi Kingston
Sheamus
Austin Aries
Hardcore Holly
Crash Holly
Dolph Ziggler
Bobby Roode
Gangrel
Brian Pillman
William Regal
Great Muta
Kevin Steen
Mitsuharu Misawa
Dean Ambrose
Jack Swagger
Dean Malenko
Meng
Shelton Benjamin
Paul London
X-Pac
Big Boss Man
Steve Blackman
Drew McIntyre
Low-Ki
El Generico
Doink The Clown
James Storm
Chavo Guerrero
The Godfather
Brodus Clay
Prince Albert (cf. A-Train, Tensai)
New Jack
Antonio Cesaro
Seth Rollins
Damien Sandow

Meet the Contenders - Round 2


Sgt. Slaughter
Seth Rollins
CM Punk
Shawn Michaels
Mick Foley
Vader
Faarooq
Dusty Rhodes
Bully Ray
Ric Flair
Brian Pillman
The Rock
John Cena
Shane McMahon
Tazz
Brock Lesnar
Steve Austin
Chris Jericho
Eddie Guerrero
Paul London
Mr Perfect
The Undertaker
Andre The Giant
Scott Steiner
Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock
Sting
Cody Rhodes
Samoa Joe
Meng
John Bradshaw Layfield
Goldberg
Dean Ambrose
Goldust
Daniel Bryan
Dolph Ziggler
Randy Savage
Jimmy Snuka
Great Muta
AJ Styles
Bam Bam Bigelow
Jake Roberts
Austin Aries
Diamond Dallas Page
Bruno Sammartino
Christian
Hulk Hogan
Kurt Angle
Owen Hart
Pyscho Sid
Big Show
Jeff Jarrett
Roddy Piper
Damien Sandow
Kane
Shane Douglas
Christopher Daniels
Rob Van Dam
British Bulldog
Iron Sheik
Raven
Rick Rude
Dean Malenko
Bobby Roode

Meet The Contenders - Round 3


Chris Jericho
Eddie Guerrero
Dusty Rhodes
Ric Flair
Dean Malenko
Austin Aries
The Undertaker
Brock Lesnar
Diamond Dallas Page
Steve Austin
Tazz
Daniel Bryan
Hulk Hogan
AJ Styles
John Cena
Bam Bam Bigelow
The Rock
Bruno Sammartino
Kane
JBL
Sting
Rick Rude
Shawn Michaels
Mick Foley
Goldberg
Dean Ambrose
CM Punk
Bret Hart
Brian Pillman
Kurt Angle
Doplh Ziggler
Mr Perfect

Round 4 - Meet The Contenders


The Undertaker
Eddie Guerrero
The Rock
Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan
John Cena
Brock Lesnar
Dolph Ziggler
Shawn Michaels
Steve Austin
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
JBL
Roddy Piper
Brian Pillman
Sting

Quarter-Finals - Meet The Contenders


Brock Lesnar
Chris Jericho
Mick Foley
Shawn Michaels 
Steve Austin 
The Undertaker
Daniel Bryan
John Cena

Semi-Finals - Meet The Contenders


The Undertaker
Chris Jericho
Daniel Bryan
Steve Austin

Final - Meet The Contenders


Chris Jericho
Steve Austin

Winner


Steve Austin
-----------------------------------------------------------------


Round 1a - RESULTS


*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins* (After deadlock)
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
*Faarooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*

Round 1b - RESULTS

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman*
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*

Round 1c - RESULTS


*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi
Edge vs. *The Undertaker*
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant*
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner*
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart*
Sabu vs. *Ken Shamrock*
*Sting* vs. Terry Funk
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty
Chavo Guerrero vs. *Samoa Joe*
Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng*

Round 1d - RESULTS

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*

Round 1e - RESULTS

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara

Round 1f - RESULTS


Scott Hall vs. *Big Show*
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton
*British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik*
James Storm vs. *Raven*
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy

Round 2A - RESULTS


Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho *
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper 
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*

Round 2B - RESULTS


The Great Muta vs. *Tazz* 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake Roberts (After deadlock)
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan *
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles *
Faarooq vs. *John Cena* 
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*

Round 2C - RESULTS


*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes 
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart *
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler* 
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*

Round 3A - RESULTS

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*The Rock* vs. Mr. Perfect 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena* 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
Goldberg vs. *Dolph Ziggler* (After deadlock)

Round 3B - RESULTS

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk *
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper* 
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan (After deadlock) 
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*

Round 4 - RESULTS


*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL 
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk 
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley* 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan* (After deadlock) 
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*

Quarter-Finals - RESULTS

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*

Semi-Finals - RESULTS


The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan

Final - RESULT


Chris Jericho vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

Round 1a

Here is Round 1a (will also be updated in the first post). For reasons of simplicity, we won't start off with 64 matches as that's a lot of matches to vote on at once, so we'll split it into mini-rounds with 10 matches in each, before moving onto Round 2 when the winners start facing off.

Sgt. Slaughter vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. Seth Rollins
CM Punk vs. Triple H
Shawn Michaels vs. Devon
Mick Foley vs. The Miz
Vader vs. Doink The Clown
Faarooq vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. Dusty Rhodes
Test vs. Bully Ray
Mark Henry vs. Ric Flair

Match of the round is undoubtedly Punk/HHH; surely both two of the favourites to win the entire tournament meet in the first round.

You have until *Wednesday 17th April 2PM (GMT)* to get in your votes - simply post them in this thread. Ta!


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Seth Rollins
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H 
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
Farooq vs. *Low-Ki*
*Kofi Kingston* vs. Dusty Rhodes
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*

Am I doing it right?


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
*Farooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*
CM Punk vs. *Triple H* - Jeez, HHH vs Punk in round one? Two of my all time favourites, tough choice. Sorry Punk.
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
*Farooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
*Test* vs. Bully Ray
*Mark Henry* vs. Ric Flair


----------



## Mr Cook (Feb 27, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
Farooq vs. *Low-Ki*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Chyna*
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
Vader vs. *Doink The Clown*
*Farooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
*Mark Henry* vs. Ric Flair
__________________


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*
*CM Punk *vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
Farooq vs. *Low-Ki*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
*Test* vs. Bully Ray
*Mark Henry* vs. Ric Flair


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament (Singles)*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Seth Rollins
CM Punk vs. *Triple H*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
Mick Foley vs.* The Miz*
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
*Faarooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
*Mark Henry* vs. Ric Flair


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
Mick Foley vs. *The Miz*
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
*Faarooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

*Sgt. Slaughter *vs. Chyna
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Seth Rollins
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
Faarooq vs.* Low-Ki*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
*Mark Henry* vs. Ric Flair


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Chyna*
*Rey Mysterio *vs. Seth Rollins
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
*Faarooq* vs. Low-Ki
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs.* Ric Flair*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
For obvious reasons

*Rey Mysterio* vs. Seth Rollins
Battle tested veteran. Experience wins championships.

CM Punk vs. *Triple H*
Trips has done it all in the WWE. Easy pick to advance.

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
The showstopper, Mr. Wrestlemania 

*Mick Foley *vs. The Miz
Well its Mick Foley vs the Miz. No explanation needed.

*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
International superstar. One of the top big man of all time.

*Faarooq* vs. Low-Ki
First black World Champion of all time. Earns his way into the second round based on that.

Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Hard times, you caused Hard Times to Dusty Rhodes!

Test vs. *Bully Ray*

Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*
Has potential to go all the way to the final four


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Chyna
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Seth Rollins
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
Faarooq vs. *Low-Ki*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs. *Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

*Sgt. Slaughter *vs. Chyna
*Rey Mysterio* vs. Seth Rollins
*CM Punk* vs. Triple H
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon
*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz
*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown
Faarooq vs. *Low-Ki*
Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*
Test vs.* Bully Ray*
Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Chyna* - I'm sorry, Slaughter is just INFURIATINGLY annoying. This match is a no win match, sucks either way.

Rey Mysterio vs. *Seth Rollins*

*CM Punk* vs. Triple H

*Shawn Michaels* vs. Devon

*Mick Foley* vs. The Miz

*Vader* vs. Doink The Clown

*Faarooq* vs. Low-Ki

Kofi Kingston vs. *Dusty Rhodes*

Test vs. *Bully Ray*

Mark Henry vs. *Ric Flair*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

Some incredibly closely fought contests so far; one bout in particular is very finely balanced with everything still to fight for, while several others are far from over. Remember you have until 2PM (GMT) tomorrow to cast your votes.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1a: Voting]*

Just calling this round early, been a day of inactivity and I won't have time to do this later. So, without further ado...
*
Round 1a - Results​*
_*Sgt. Slaughter* (11) def. Chyna (3)_
Chyna puts up a surprising amount of offence against a much stronger opponent, but in the end, the experience of Slaughter proves too much – Chyna taps to the Cobra Clutch.

_*Seth Rollins* (7) def. Rey Mysterio (7)_ – Winner by Coin Toss
In what can only be called a major upset, The Shield member defeats the former World Heavyweight Champion after an incredibly competitive bout. Both men shake hands after – could Rollins be a dark horse in the tournament?

_*CM Punk* (11) def. Triple H (3)_
The Straight-Edge superstar further cements his place as the “Best In The World” with a convincing victory over the most successful wrestler of the last decade. 

_*Shawn Michaels* (14) def. Devon (0)_
The Heartbreak Kid makes quick work of the former tag-team and Television champion, nailing the Sweet Chin Music right after the opening bell for a quick three-count. 

_*Mick Foley* (12) def. The Miz (2)_
Foley has made the career of many a superstar, having succumbed to Triple H, Edge and Randy Orton in classic bouts. This time, however, Foley's experience proves too much for The Miz, who taps out to the Mandible Claw.

_*Vader* (13) def. Doink The Clown (1)_
The power of Vader proves too much for Doink, who despite his best attempts to frustrate the multi-time world champion, is crushed by a Vader bomb for the three-count.

_*Faarooq* (8) def. Low-Ki (6)_
Despite Low-Ki's unique offence, he is unable to deal with the sheer power of Faarooq, who picks up a hard-fought victory.

_*Dusty Rhodes* (13) def. Kofi Kingston (1)
_“The American Dream” is too much to handle for a lively and energetic Kofi Kingston, who is knocked out cold by the Bionic Elbow.

_*Bully Ray* (12) def. Test (2)
_Despite some early offence from Test, the Bully's stalling tactics give him an opening – with the ref's back turned, Ray nails Test with his steel chain and picks up the win.

_*Ric Flair* (9) def. Mark Henry (5)
_The Nature Boy puts on a masterclass in how to take out a larger opponent, working on Henry's legs before locking in the Figure-Four for a submission victory.

*Round 1b - Deadline: Friday 19th April 10PM (GMT)​*
Antonio Cesaro vs. Brian Pillman 
The Rock vs. Steve Blackman 
Sheamus vs. John Cena 
Shane McMahon vs. Jerry Lawler 
Lex Luger vs. Tazz
Batista vs. Brock Lesnar 
Steve Austin vs. Chris Benoit 
Ultimate Warrior vs. Chris Jericho 
Eddie Guerrero vs. Shelton Benjamin 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. Paul London 

Several huge matches in this one; the battle of the PG-superfaces, and the battle of the powerhouses are particular standouts.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman* 
The Rock vs. *Steve Blackman* 
*Sheamus* vs. John Cena 
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler 
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit - This was tough.
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho* 
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin 
*Mitsuharu Misawa* vs. Paul London


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman* 
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman 
Sheamus vs. *John Cena* 
Shane McMahon vs. *Jerry Lawler* 
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit 
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho* 
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London* (haven't seen Misawa wrestle)

Edit: Edited mine to choose Lawler


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman*
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
Shane McMahon vs. *Jerry Lawler*
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Mitsuharu Misawa* vs. Paul London


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman*
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Mitsuharu Misawa* vs. Paul London


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs*Brian Pillman*
*The Rock *vs Steve Blackman 
Shaemus vs *John Cena *
Shane McMahon vs *Jerry Lawler*
*Lex Luger*vs Tazz 
*Brock Lesner* vs Batista
Chris Benoit vs *Steve Austin *
*Chris Jericho* vs Ultimate Warrior 
*Eddie Guerrero* vs Shelton Benjemin 
*Mitshuhara Misawa* vs Paul London


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
Shane McMahon vs. *Jerry Lawler*
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Mitsuharu Misawa* vs. Paul London


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman*
*The Rock *vs. Steve Blackman
*Sheamus* vs. John Cena
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
* Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman 
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman 
Sheamus vs. *John Cena *
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler 
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
*Batista *vs. Brock Lesnar 
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit 
Ultimate Warrior vs.* Chris Jericho *
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London *


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs.* Brian Pillman*
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
*Sheamus* vs. John Cena
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs.* Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman*
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
*Sheamus* vs. John Cena
Shane McMahon vs.* Jerry Lawler*
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Mitsuharu Misawa* vs. Paul London


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
Shane McMahon vs. *Jerry Lawler*
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
*Mitsuharu Misawa* vs. Paul London


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Antonio Cesaro vs. *Brian Pillman*
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
Shane McMahon vs. *Jerry Lawler*
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
*Sheamus* vs. John Cena
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## legendkiller316 (Jul 13, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
Lex Luger vs. *Tazz*
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman
Sheamus vs. *John Cena*
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
*Batista* vs. Brock Lesnar
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho*
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman 
*The Rock* vs. Steve Blackman 
Sheamus vs. *John Cena* 
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler 
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit 
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho *
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Antonio Cesaro* vs. Brian Pillman 
*The Rock *vs. Steve Blackman 
Sheamus vs. *John Cena* 
*Shane McMahon* vs. Jerry Lawler 
*Lex Luger* vs. Tazz
Batista vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Chris Benoit 
Ultimate Warrior vs. *Chris Jericho* 
*Eddie Guerrero* vs. Shelton Benjamin 
Mitsuharu Misawa vs. *Paul London*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Just a reminder that the deadline for this round is tomorrow night at 10PM GMT. Still all to play for in several matches.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Round 1b - RESULTS​*
_*Brian Pillman* (9) def. Antonio Cesaro (8)_
Cesaro's poor run of form continues, suffering a narrow defeat against an experienced opponent.

_*The Rock* (16) def. Steve Blackman (1)_
Despite his popularity with the fans, and a flurry of martial arts offence that initially stunned The Rock, Blackman in the end proves no match for The People's Champion, who gets a three-count with the Rock Bottom. 

_*John Cena* (12) def. Sheamus (5)_
The Battle of the Babyfaces was everything fans had hoped for – intense, personal and unpredictable. But, in the end, Cena wasn't ready to pass the torch to Sheamus just yet, and he progresses to the next round.

_*Shane McMahon* (10) def. Jerry 'The King' Lawler (7)_
Despite The King's best efforts, the unorthodox, high-risk offence of Shane O'Mac is enough to see him through to the next round.

_*Tazz* (9) def. Lex Luger (8)_
The 'Human Suplex Machine' sends out a major statement of intent, choking out Luger with the Tazzmission. Even though Luger refuses to tap, he can't break the hold, and eventually passes out.

_*Brock Lesnar* (15) def. Batista (2)_
The Battle of the Powerhouses was a far more one-sided affair than anyone had anticipated. After some early gamesmanship and shows of strength, Lesnar's UFC experience comes into play, and he is able to wear Batista down enough to hit a devastating F5 and pick up the victory. 

_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (17) def. Chris Benoit (0)_
Benoit's technical excellence is no match for the sheer tenacity of Austin, who seems invigorated to be back in the tournament that started his 3:16 revolution. He takes out The Rabid Wolverine in lightning time, before celebrating with a beer bash. 

_*Chris Jericho* (17) def. Ultimate Warrior (0)
_Warrior's status as an 80's wrestling juggernaut – one of the few men to challenge Hulkamania for popularity – is not enough to keep him in the tournament against a motivated and focused Y2J. The match is over nearly as soon as it begins – Jericho hits the Codebreaker and progresses to Round 2.

_*Eddie Guerrero* (17) def. Shelton Benjamin (0)
_Two excellent technical wrestlers collide in a match sure to have delighted wrestling purists. However, Latino Heat's experience proves the difference maker, as he hits a quick Frog Splash to score the victory.

_*Paul London* (10) def. Mitsuharu Misawa (7)
_Another treat for the fans was delivered as the high-flying London took on Misawa, who is often regarded as one of the best all-round wrestlers in the business. Following a fast-paced encounter, however, London wins with a school-boy roll-up in arguably one of the biggest wins of his career.

*Round 1c - Deadline: Sunday 21st April 9PM (GMT)​*
Mr Perfect vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. The Undertaker 
New Jack vs. Andre The Giant 
Road Warrior Animal vs. Scott Steiner 
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. Bret Hart 
Sabu vs. Ken Shamrock 
Sting vs. Terry Funk 
Cody Rhodes vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
Chavo Guerrero vs. Samoa Joe
Grand Master Sexay vs. Meng

Couple of big matches again, Edge vs. Undertaker being the obvious standout.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi 

Edge vs. *The Undertaker *

New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 

Road Warrior Animal vs.* Scott Steiner* 

Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart* 

*Sabu* vs. Ken Shamrock 

Sting vs. *Terry Funk *

*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 

Chavo Guerrero vs. *Samoa Joe*

Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. *The Undertaker* 
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner* 
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart* 
Sabu vs. *Ken Shamrock* 
Sting vs. *Terry Funk* 
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
Chavo Guerrero vs. *Samoa Joe*
Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. *The Undertaker* 
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner*
*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Bret Hart 
Sabu vs. *Ken Shamrock* 
*Sting* vs. Terry Funk 
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
Chavo Guerrero vs. *Samoa Joe*
Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. *The Undertaker *
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 
*Road Warrior Animal* vs. Scott Steiner 
*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Bret Hart 
*Sabu* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Sting* vs. Terry Funk 
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
Chavo Guerrero vs. *Samoa Joe*
Grand Master Sexay vs.* Meng*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect *vs. Rikishi 
*Edge* vs. The Undertaker 
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner *
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart* 
*Sabu* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Sting* vs. Terry Funk 
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
*Chavo Guerrero* vs. Samoa Joe
Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng
*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. *The Undertaker* 
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant *
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner*
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart *
Sabu vs. *Ken Shamrock* 
*Sting *vs. Terry Funk 
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
Chavo Guerrero vs.* Samoa Joe*
Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi
Edge vs. *The Undertaker*
New Jack vs.* Andre The Giant*
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner*
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart*
Sabu vs. *Ken Shamrock*
Sting vs. *Terry Funk*
*Cody Rhodes *vs. Scotty Too Hotty
Chavo Guerrero vs. *Samoa Joe*
Grand Master Sexay vs.* Meng*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. *The Undertaker* (just)
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner* 
*Ted DiBiase Snr *vs. Bret Hart 
Sabu vs. *Ken Shamrock *
*Sting* vs. Terry Funk 
*Cody Rhodes* vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
*Chavo Guerrero* vs. Samoa Joe
Grand Master Sexay vs. *Meng*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect* vs. Rikishi
*Edge* vs. The Undertaker
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant*
Road Warrior Animal vs. *Scott Steiner*
Ted DiBiase Snr vs. *Bret Hart*
*Sabu* vs. Ken Shamrock
*Sting* vs. Terry Funk
Cody Rhodes vs. *Scotty Too Hotty*
*Chavo Guerrero* vs. Samoa Joe
*Grand Master Sexay* vs. Meng


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Mr Perfect *vs. Rikishi 
Edge vs. *The Undertaker* 
New Jack vs. *Andre The Giant* 
Road Warrior Animal vs.* Scott Steiner *
*Ted DiBiase Snr* vs. Bret Hart 
Sabu vs.* Ken Shamrock* 
*Sting *vs. Terry Funk 
*Cody Rhodes *vs. Scotty Too Hotty 
Chavo Guerrero vs.* Samoa Joe*
*Grand Master Sexay *vs. Meng

SCOTT STEINER FOR CHAMPION


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Round 1c - RESULTS​*
_*Mr. Perfect* (10) def. Rikishi (0)
_
_*The Undertaker* (8) def. Edge (2)
_
_*Andre The Giant* (10) def. New Jack (0)
_
_*Scott Steiner* (9) def. Road Warrior Animal (1)
_
_*Bret Hart* (6) def. Ted Dibiase Snr. (4)
_
_*Ken Shamrock* (6) def. Sabu (4)
_
_*Sting* (7) def. Terry Funk (3)
_
_*Cody Rhodes* (9) def. Scotty Too Hotty (1)
_
_*Samoa Joe* (7) def. Chavo Guerrero (3)
_
_*Meng* (9) def. Grand Master Sexay (1)
_

*Round 1d - Deadline: Tuesday 23rd April 9PM GMT​*
John Bradshaw Layfield vs. Jack Swagger
Goldberg vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. Dean Ambrose
Goldust vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. Daniel Bryan
Dolph Ziggler vs. The Godfather
Randy Savage vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. Jimmy Snuka
Prince Albert vs. Great Muta
Hardcore Holly vs. AJ Styles

No real 'standout' matches this round, but could see Booker T/Dean Ambrose being quite close.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
Easy choice here. JBL played all his characters to perfection and backed it up in the ring to.

*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Bourne's the better worker but Goldberg had the look and intensity that got him over before he even said a word

*Booker T* vs. Dean Ambrose
Maybe 5 years down the line I might go with Ambrose but for now Booker T's moving on.

*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Great worker and had a gimmick that got over with the fans

Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
Sorry Road Dogg but I have got to go with one of the best workers in the world today

Dolph Ziggler vs. *The Godfather*
One of the most entertaining personalities of the Attitude Era

*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Hawk no sells everything but Savage manages to pull out the victory

*Dynamite Kid *vs. Jimmy Snuka
Tough choice considering Snuka's impact on highflyers, but got to go with the master technician 

Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Muta and its an easy pick.

Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*
AJ has produced so many great matches over the years.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
*Prince Albert* vs. Great Muta
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*

Edit: Woops, sorry Arnold :lelbron


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Disappointed you didn't do the little descriptions under each match this time around Tricky, I enjoyed those a lot.

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
*Booker T* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
*Booker T* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage *vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
*Prince Albert* vs. Great Muta
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
Goldberg vs. *Evan Bourne*
*Booker T* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage *vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger - :lmao :lmao :lmao
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Goldust vs. *Wade Barrett*
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
Dolph Ziggler vs. *The Godfather*
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield *vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose
**Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
*Dynamite Kid* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield *vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Goldust vs. *Wade Barrett*
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. * Daniel Bryan* (just barely)
*Dolph Ziggler *vs. The Godfather
Randy Savage vs. *Road Warrior Hawk*
*Dynamite Kid *vs. Jimmy Snuka
*Prince Albert *vs. Great Muta (never seen any of Muta's work, so DANCING QUEEN wins by default)
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles *


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield *vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
*Booker T* vs. Dean Ambrose
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler *vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
*Booker T* vs. Dean Ambrose
Goldust vs. *Wade Barrett*
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
*Prince Albert* vs. Great Muta
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Goldust vs. *Wade Barrett*
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
*Road Dogg Jesse James* vs. Daniel Bryan
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage*vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
*Prince Albert* vs. Great Muta
*Hardcore Holly* vs. AJ Styles


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
*Goldust* vs. Wade Barrett
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*John Bradshaw Layfield* vs. Jack Swagger
*Goldberg* vs. Evan Bourne
Booker T vs. *Dean Ambrose*
Goldust vs. *Wade Barrett*
Road Dogg Jesse James vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Dolph Ziggler* vs. The Godfather
*Randy Savage* vs. Road Warrior Hawk
Dynamite Kid vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
Prince Albert vs. *Great Muta*
Hardcore Holly vs. *AJ Styles*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Round 1d - RESULTS​*
_*John Bradshaw Layfield* (14) def. Jack Swagger (0)_
JBL makes quick work of the more technically minded Swagger, who is unable to deal with Bradshaw's brawling abilities. It's all over after the Clothesline From Hell.

_*Goldberg* (13) def. Evan Bourne (1)
_How far Goldberg progresses is surely one of the more interesting questions of the tournament. As the owner of the most famous undefeated streak in wrestling history, he will need to perform a feat just as incredible to win this tournament. Either way, he is off to a fantastic start, physically dominating Bourne before finishing him off with the Jackhammer.

_*Dean Ambrose* (8) def. Booker T (6)_
Despite the experience of Booker T, some vicious hardcore offence from Ambrose is enough to see him through to the next round.

_*Goldust* (9) def. Wade Barrett (5)
_The Barrett Barrage grinds to a halt as he suffers a defeat against the veteran Goldust.

_*Daniel Bryan* (13) def. Road Dogg Jesse James (1)
_Bryan initially struggles to deal with a flurry of Attitude-Era classic offence straight from the Dogg House, but in the end, his vastly superior technical expertise sees him through. Jesse taps to the No! lock.

_*Dolph Ziggler* (12) def. The Godfather (2)
_Despite a strong reception from the crowd for The Godfather and his hos, Ziggler shows why he is one of the most promising rising talents in the business by dominating the match from start to finish, advancing to Round 2 in style.

_*Randy Savage* (13) def. Road Warrior Hawk (1)
_Like his tag team partner in the last round, Hawk struggles in singles competition - so it was a given that one of the most popular wrestlers of all-time, the Macho Man, was going to pick up the victory here. And he does, dropping the top-rope elbow for the 1-2-3.

_*Jimmy Snuka* (9) def. Dynamite Kid (5)
_A classic encounter between two highly gifted and influential wrestlers. Snuka, in the end, just has enough to take out the Dynamite Kid, nailing the Super-Splash after a fast-paced encounter. The crowd give both men a standing ovation and there are even a few tears shed from some of the older fans, who know that this was the real Dynamite Kid - and that his current life, bound to a wheelchair, remains one of wrestling's greatest tragedies.

_*The Great Muta* (9) def. Prince Albert (5)
_Albert's experience in Japan allows him to deliver some offence against Muta, who initially struggles to deal with Albert's power. However, he is not called The Great Muta without reason - arguably the most famous Japanese wrestler of all-time, and certainly one of the best, he spits the poison mist in Albert's eyes before nailing him with the Shining Wizard for the three-count.

_*AJ Styles* (13) def. Hardcore Holly (1)
_TNA's most successful and popular homegrown star advances to Round 2 with panache, proving much too quick for Holly. He hits the Styles clash for the victory.

*Round 1e - Deadline: Thursday 25th April 11PM (GMT)​*
Drew McIntyre vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Big Boss Man vs. Jake Roberts 
Austin Aries vs. Brodus Clay 
Ricky Steamboat vs. Diamond Dallas Page 
Bruno Sammartino vs. Kevin Steen 
Ryback vs. Christian 
Kevin Nash vs. Hulk Hogan 
William Regal vs. Kurt Angle 
Matt Hardy vs. Owen Hart 
Psycho Sid vs. Sin Cara 

Just one more round after this one, then we're into Round 2! This round looks a little bit better than the last one, Nash/Hogan and Regal/Angle are interesting.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow *
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts *
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page* 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Kevin Steen* 
Ryback vs. *Christian* 
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan 
*William Regal* vs. Kurt Angle 
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart* 
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
Austin Aries vs. *Brodus Clay*
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs.* Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow* 
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts* 
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen 
Ryback vs. *Christian* 
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle* (tough choice) 
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart* 
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Drew McIntyre* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts *
* Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page *
* Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen 
Ryback vs. *Christian *
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan 
William Regal vs.* Kurt Angle *
Matt Hardy vs.* Owen Hart *
Psycho Sid vs. *Sin Cara*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs.* Bam Bam Bigelow* 
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts* 
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page* 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen 
Ryback vs. *Christian* 
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan 
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle *
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart* 
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow* 
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts* 
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Kevin Steen* 
Ryback vs. *Christian*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan 
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle* 
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart* 
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow* 
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts *
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen 
Ryback vs. *Christian* 
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan *
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle* 
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart* 
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

No love for Sin Cara :sad:

Sid Vicious wasn't any good


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

Round 1e

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
Rickie Steamboat vs.* Diamond Dallas Page*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
*William Regal* vs. Kurt Angle
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara
__________________


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 1d: Voting]*

*Drew McIntyre* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow *
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts* 
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay 
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page* 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen 
Ryback vs. *Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle *
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart *
Psycho Sid vs. *Sin Cara*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs.* Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs.* Christian*
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
* Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
Ricky Steamboat vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid *vs. Sin Cara


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Drew McIntyre* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Kevin Steen*
*Ryback* vs. Christian
Kevin Nash vs. *Hulk Hogan*
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
Ricky Steamboat vs.* Diamond Dallas Page*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Drew McIntyre vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
Big Boss Man vs. *Jake Roberts*
*Austin Aries* vs. Brodus Clay
*Ricky Steamboat* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Kevin Steen
Ryback vs. *Christian*
*Kevin Nash* vs. Hulk Hogan
William Regal vs. *Kurt Angle*
Matt Hardy vs. *Owen Hart*
*Psycho Sid* vs. Sin Cara


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 1e - RESULTS​*
_*Bam Bam Bigelow* (13) def. Drew McIntyre (3) _

_*Jake Roberts* (16) def. Big Boss Man (0)_

_*Austin Aries* (15) def. Brodus Clay (1)_

_*Diamond Dallas Page* (9) def. Ricky Steamboat (7)_

_*Bruno Sammartino* (13) def. Kevin Steen (3)_

_*Christian* (15) def. Ryback (1)_

_*Hulk Hogan* (9) def. Kevin Nash (7)_

_*Kurt Angle* (14) def. William Regal (2)_

_*Owen Hart* (16) def. Matt Hardy (0)_

_*Pyscho Sid* (14) def. Sin Cara (2)_

*Round: 1f - Deadline: Saturday 27th April 9PM GMT​*
Scott Hall vs. Big Show 
Jeff Jarrett vs. Crash Holly 
Roddy Piper vs. Tommy Dreamer 
Damien Sandow vs. Billy Gunn 
Kane vs. Kid Kash 
Shane Douglas vs. Jushin Liger 
Christopher Daniels vs. Gangrel 
Rob Van Dam vs. Randy Orton 
British Bulldog vs. Alberto Del Rio 
El Generico vs. Iron Sheik 
James Storm vs. Raven 
Rick Rude vs. Lance Storm 
Dean Malenko vs. X-Pac 
Bobby Roode vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Scott Hall* vs. Big Show 
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger 
Christopher Daniels vs. *Gangrel* 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
*British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio 
*El Generico* vs. Iron Sheik 
James Storm vs.* Raven* 
Rick Rude vs. *Lance Storm* 
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Scott Hall vs. *Big Show *
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger 
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
Rob Van Dam vs. *Randy Orton* 
British Bulldog vs. *Alberto Del Rio* 
*El Generico* vs. Iron Sheik 
*James Storm *vs. Raven 
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm 
Dean Malenko vs. *X-Pac* 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Scott Hall vs. *Big Show* 
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger 
Christopher Daniels vs. *Gangrel* 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
*British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio 
*El Generico* vs. Iron Sheik 
James Storm vs. *Raven* 
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm 
Dean Malenko vs. *X-Pac* 
Bobby Roode vs. *Jeff Hardy*


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Scott Hall vs. *Big Show *
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
Shane Douglas vs. *Jushin Liger* 
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
British Bulldog vs. *Alberto Del Rio* 
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik *
*James Storm* vs. Raven 
Rick Rude vs. *Lance Storm* 
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Scott Hall* vs. Big Show 
Jeff Jarrett vs.* Crash Holly *
*Roddy Piper *vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow *vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
Shane Douglas vs. *Jushin Liger *
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
*British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio 
*El Generico *vs. Iron Sheik 
*James Storm *vs. Raven 
Rick Rude vs.* Lance Storm *
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Scott Hall* vs. Big Show 
* Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
* Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
Shane Douglas vs.* Jushin Liger *
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
* British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio 
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik *
James Storm vs. *Raven* 
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm 
*Dean Malenko *vs. X-Pac 
*Bobby Roode *vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Scott Hall* vs. Big Show 
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
Damien Sandow vs. *Billy Gunn* 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger 
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
Rob Van Dam vs. *Randy Orton* 
*British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio 
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik* 
James Storm vs. *Raven *
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm 
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac 
Bobby Roode vs. *Jeff Hardy*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Scott Hall vs. *Big Show* 
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger 
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
British Bulldog vs. *Alberto Del Rio* 
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik* 
James Storm vs. *Raven* 
Rick Rude vs. *Lance Storm*
Dean Malenko vs. *X-Pac* 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Scott Hall vs. *Big Show* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Crash Holly* 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash
Shane Douglas vs. *Jushin Liger* 
Christopher Daniels vs. *Gangrel* 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
British Bulldog vs. *Alberto Del Rio* 
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik* 
James Storm vs. *Raven* 
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Scott Hall vs. *Big Show* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Crash Holly* 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
*Shane Douglas* vs. Jushin Liger 
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
Rob Van Dam vs. *Randy Orton *
British Bulldog vs.* Alberto Del Rio* 
El Generico vs. *Iron Sheik* 
James Storm vs. *Raven* 
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm 
Dean Malenko vs. *X-Pac *
Bobby Roode vs. *Jeff Hardy*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Scott Hall* vs. Big Show 
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Crash Holly 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Tommy Dreamer 
*Damien Sandow* vs. Billy Gunn 
*Kane* vs. Kid Kash 
Shane Douglas vs. *Jushin Liger *
*Christopher Daniels* vs. Gangrel 
*Rob Van Dam* vs. Randy Orton 
*British Bulldog* vs. Alberto Del Rio 
*El Generico* vs. Iron Sheik 
James Storm vs. *Raven * 
*Rick Rude* vs. Lance Storm 
*Dean Malenko* vs. X-Pac 
*Bobby Roode* vs. Jeff Hardy


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 1f - RESULTS​*
_*Big Show *(6) def. Scott Hall (5)
_In a back-and-forth encounter, it is the Big Show who eventually comes out on top, chokeslamming Hall to the mat for the three-count. Hall's elimination leaves Hogan as the only representative of the original NWO in Round 2.

_*Jeff Jarrett* (8) def. Crash Holly (3)_
It was a classic encounter of plucky underdog face meets experienced and cocky heel. This match went back-and-forth more than anyone could have possibly imagined, and Jarrett finally won with The Stroke.

_*Roddy Piper* (11) def. Tommy Dreamer (0)
_Despite his years of hardcore experience, Dreamer was no match for the Piper in a straight-up wrestling match.

_*Damien Sandow* (10) def. Billy Gunn (1)_
This match between an Attitude-Era favourite and one of the most entertaining new heels in WWE was always going to be interesting. In the end, however, Sandow is able to outwit the experienced Mr. Ass, hitting a neckbreaker to advance to Round 2.

_*Kane* (11) def. Kid Kash (0)
_Kash commits an absolutely fatal error by opening this match with a hard slap to Kane's face. The Big Red Machine explodes with righteous fury, dominating Kash with every move in his repertoire before finishing him off with a brutal Tombstone Piledriver. Kane progresses with the best performance from any wrestler yet.

_*Shane Douglas* (6) def. Jushin Liger (5)
_Liger will not join his compatriot, The Great Muta in Round 2 as he is defeated by “The Franchise”

_*Christopher Daniels* (8) def. Gangrel (3)
_The crowd give a great reception for the entrance of one of the Attitude-Era's most infamous low/mid-carders, but when it comes down to business, “The Fallen Angel” is too quick and too agile for Gangrel. He hits the BME for an impressive victory.

_*Rob Van Dam* (8) def. Randy Orton (3)_
A great match between two highly athletic and entertaining talents. Both men looked to have won at various points, but in the end, the relative unpredictability of Van Dam advances.

_*British Bulldog* (6) def. Alberto Del Rio (5)
_Del Rio's run of bad form continues as he is defeated by the British Bulldog.

_*Iron Sheik* (6) def. El Generico (5)
_One of the best heels in the business, the Iron Sheik proves no match for El Generico, making him tap to the camel clutch.

_*Raven* (8) def. James Storm (3)
_Despite The Cowboy's success in TNA, he is unable to translate that to the KOTR tournament against the aggressive and focused offence of Raven, who comfortably progresses to Round 2.

_*Rick Rude* (7) def. Lance Storm (4)
_A very close encounter that swung back-and-forth. Eventually, Rude advances to the next round.

_*Dean Malenko* (7) def. X-Pac (4)
_An incredibly close encounter between two men with contrasting styles. Malenko occasionally struggles to deal with the unorthodox offence of X-Pac, but eventually, he shows why he was ranked the best wrestler in the world by PWI in 1997.

_*Bobby Roode* (8) def. Jeff Hardy (3)
_This match looked to have been all over at numerous moments. However, a rush of blood to the head from Roode is enough to see him through – he nails his second Pay Off of the match to advance to Round 2.

*Round 2 - The Competitors​*
Sgt. Slaughter
Seth Rollins
CM Punk
Shawn Michaels
Mick Foley
Vader
Faarooq
Dusty Rhodes
Bully Ray
Ric Flair
Brian Pillman
The Rock
John Cena
Shane McMahon
Tazz
Brock Lesnar
Steve Austin
Chris Jericho
Eddie Guerrero
Paul London
Mr. Perfect
The Undertaker
Andre The Giant
Scott Steiner
Bret Hart
Ken Shamrock
Sting
Cody Rhodes
Samoa Joe
Meng
JBL
Goldberg
Dean Ambrose
Goldust
Dolph Ziggler
Daniel Bryan
Randy Savage
Jimmy Snuka
The Great Muta
AJ Styles
Bam Bam Bigelow
Jake Roberts
Austin Aries
Diamond Dallas Page
Bruno Sammartino
Christian
Hulk Hogan
Kurt Angle
Owen Hart
Psycho Sid
Big Show
Jeff Jarrett
Roddy Piper
Damien Sandow
Kane
Shane Douglas
Christopher Daniels
Rob Van Dam
British Bulldog
Iron Sheik
Raven
Lance Storm
Dean Malenko
Bobby Roode

------------------

Now just gotta throw them into the randomiser and we'll soon have our match-ups...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 2A - Deadline: Monday 29th April 9PM GMT​*
Damien Sandow vs. Chris Jericho 
Scott Steiner vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Dusty Rhodes vs. Roddy Piper 
Ric Flair vs. Randy Savage 
Dean Malenko vs. Jimmy Snuka 
Vader vs. Austin Aries
The Undertaker vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. Brock Lesnar 
Diamond Dallas Page vs. Bully Ray 
Christian vs. Steve Austin


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs.* Chris Jericho *
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
*Dusty Rhodes *vs. Roddy Piper 
*Ric Flair *vs. Randy Savage 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar *
Diamond Dallas Page vs.* Bully Ray *
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho *
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Roddy Piper *
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
*Vader* vs. Austin Aries
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho* 
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper 
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Bully Ray* 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho *
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Roddy Piper* 
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
Dean Malenko vs. *Jimmy Snuka* 
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar *
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Bully Ray* 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho* 
*Scott Stiener* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper 
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
*Vader* vs. Austin Aries
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
*Andre The Giant *vs. Brock Lesnar 
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho*
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero*
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Roddy Piper*
Ric Flair vs. *Randy Savage*
Dean Malenko vs. *Jimmy Snuka*
*Vader* vs. Austin Aries
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho*
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero*
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper
Ric Flair vs. *Randy Savage*
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

_Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho*
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero*
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Roddy Piper*
Ric Flair vs. *Randy Savage*
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar*
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho* 
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper 
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
Vader vs. *Austin Aries*
The Undertaker vs. *Rob Van Dam*
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar *
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho *
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Roddy Piper *
Ric Flair vs. *Randy Savage *
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
*Vader* vs. Austin Aries
The Undertaker vs. *Rob Van Dam*
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar *
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs.* Chris Jericho *
*Scott Steiner* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Dusty Rhodes vs. *Roddy Piper *
Ric Flair vs. *Randy Savage *
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka 
Vader vs.* Austin Aries*
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
*Andre The Giant *vs. Brock Lesnar 
*Diamond Dallas Page* vs. Bully Ray 
*Christian *vs. Steve Austin


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho* - Damn, Sandow's gone. Sandow in 2013 though is better than Jericho, but obviously Jericho wins the all time preference.
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper - Ughh. Who do I hate more? Piper by a hair.
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage - Can't believe this is even close. It's Savage against RIC FLAIR. Savage is great but come on.
*Dean Malenko* vs. Jimmy Snuka
*Vader* vs. Austin Aries
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
Diamond Dallas Page vs. Bully Ray - Fuck TNA, I voted for *Bubba Ray Dudley* 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin* - Awww.  I feel bad voting against Christian. But, he's against the greatest wrestler in the history of the business. What a bad spot. Christian gets screwed by WWE even in forum tournaments.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

Damien Sandow vs. *Chris Jericho* - Voting against Sandow makes me a :sadpanda
Scott Steiner vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*Dusty Rhodes* vs. Roddy Piper 
*Ric Flair* vs. Randy Savage 
Dean Malenko vs. *Jimmy Snuka* (both suck ass)
*Vader* vs. Austin Aries
*The Undertaker* vs. Rob Van Dam
Andre The Giant vs. *Brock Lesnar* 
Diamond Dallas Page vs. *Bully Ray* 
Christian vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 2A - RESULTS​*
_*Chris Jericho* (13) def. Damien Sandow (0)
_As easy a victory as Y2J is ever like to have in his career, he dominates Sandow and makes him tap to the Walls of Jericho.

_*Eddie Guerrero* (11) def. Scott Steiner (2)
_Despite a huge difference in size, Eddie runs rings around Steiner, who is simply unable to keep up. Latino Heat picks up the win with a massive frogsplash, and Steiner is furious.

_*Dusty Rhodes* (7) def. Roddy Piper (6)
_One of several big veteran matches in this round, the dastardly Piper cannot deal with the American Dream, who progresses to Round 3.

_*Ric Flair* (8) def. Randy Savage (5)
_A gargantuan encounter between two of the all-time greats, this match swung back-and-forth and had the crowd on the edge of their seats the whole time. But, in the end, it was the Nature Boy who prevailed over the Macho Man.

_*Dean Malenko* (10) def. Jimmy Snuka (3)
_Malenko proves he is a force to be reckoned with in this competition, picking up the submission victory over one of the most popular wrestling stars of the 80s.

_*Austin Aries* (7) def. Vader (6)
_The former TNA World Heavyweight Champion advances to Round 3, but it wasn't easy, with the experience and size of Vader proving an obstacle on many occasions. However, Aries is somehow able to muster enough strength to drop the hefty frame of Vader with a brainbuster and score the three-count.

_*The Undertaker* (11) def. Rob Van Dam (2)
_The Undertaker, once again, emerges victorious.

_*Brock Lesnar* (11) def. Andre The Giant (2)
_Lesnar proves why he was the biggest thing in the business - and at one time, the future of it - by dominating Andre The Giant in a way few could have imagined. He demonstrates a massive show of strength with an F5 for the three-count.

_*Diamond Dallas Page* (8) def. Bully Ray (5)_
After a match with several swings and changes in momentum, it is DDP who picks up the win with the Diamond Cutter.

_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (12) def. Christian (1)
_The Rattlesnake continues his dominant streak, finishing off Christian in quick time with the stunner. He progresses to Round 3, and on this form, it has to be said that it will take a huge effort for anyone to stop him.

*Round 2B - Deadline: Wednesday 1st May 9PM GMT​*
The Great Muta vs. Tazz 
Daniel Bryan vs. Jake Roberts 
Goldust vs. Hulk Hogan 
Paul London vs. AJ Styles 
Faarooq vs. John Cena 
Sgt. Slaughter vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
The Rock vs. Seth Rollins 
Bruno Sammartino vs. Shane McMahon 
Kane vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. JBL 
Meng vs. Sting


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz *
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake Roberts *
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan *
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles *
*Faarooq* vs. John Cena 
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL *
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*The Great Muta* vs. Tazz 
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake Roberts *
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan *
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles* 
Faarooq vs. *John Cena *
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Shane McMahon* 
*Kane *vs. Shane Douglas
*Samoa Joe* vs. JBL 
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz *
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake Roberts *
*Goldust* vs. Hulk Hogan 
*Paul London* vs. AJ Styles 
*Faarooq* vs. John Cena 
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
The Rock vs. *Seth Rollins* 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Shane McMahon* 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL *
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz *
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake Roberts *
*Goldust* vs. Hulk Hogan 
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles *
Faarooq vs. *John Cena *
Sgt. Slaughter vs.* Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock *vs. Seth Rollins 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*

Also RIP SCOTT STEINER's Run :sad:


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz *
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake Roberts 
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles* 
Faarooq vs. *John Cena* 
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Shane McMahon *
*Kane *vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz* 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake Roberts 
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
*Paul London* vs. AJ Styles 
*Faarooq* vs. John Cena 
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
The Rock vs. *Seth Rollins* 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Shane McMahon* 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz* 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake Roberts (Jake is better, but I like Bryan more, if that makes sense)
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles* 
Faarooq vs. *John Cena* 
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Shane McMahon *
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

I just found this (rarely venture down here). Can just anyone show up and vote halfway in? If so:

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz* 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake Roberts 
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
*Paul London* vs. AJ Styles 
Faarooq vs. *John Cena* 
Sgt. Slaughter vs.* Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL *
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz *
*Daniel Bryan *vs. Jake Roberts
Goldust vs.* Hulk Hogan *
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles *
Faarooq vs. *John Cena *
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock *vs. Seth Rollins 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

The Great Muta vs. *Tazz*
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake Roberts* 
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles* 
Faarooq vs. *John Cena*
*Sgt. Slaughter* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon 
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL* 
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

_*The Great Muta* vs. Tazz
Daniel Bryan vs. *Jake Roberts*
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan*
*Paul London* vs. AJ Styles
Faarooq vs. *John Cena*
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL*
*Meng* vs. Sting_


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*The Great Muta* vs. Tazz
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Jake Roberts
Goldust vs. *Hulk Hogan*
Paul London vs. *AJ Styles*
Faarooq vs.*John Cena*
Sgt. Slaughter vs. *Bam Bam Bigelow*
*The Rock* vs. Seth Rollins
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Shane McMahon
*Kane* vs. Shane Douglas
Samoa Joe vs. *JBL*
Meng vs. *Sting*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 2B - RESULTS​*
_*Tazz* (9) def. The Great Muta (3)
_An intensely fought contest that swung back-and-forth, but eventually Tazz locks in the Tazzmission in the middle of the ring, and Muta passes out.

_*Daniel Bryan* (6) def Jake Roberts (6) – Winner by Coin Toss
_The technical mastery of Bryan proves too much for Roberts, who despite his best efforts to frustrate Bryan by leading the crowd in 'Yes!' chants, is pinned after a diving headbutt.

_*Hulk Hogan* (10) def. Goldust (2)_
Hogan puts in a dominant display, and Goldust, despite some early challenges, never really was able to get back into the contest. The Hulkster advances to Round 3.

_*AJ Styles* (8) def. Paul London (4)_
These two men had some classic encounters in their ROH days, but this was a much shorter affair. Styles advances to Round 3 with an early Styles Clash.

_*John Cena* (9) def. Faarooq (3)_
After an intense and heated encounter, John Cena advances to Round 3.

_*Bam Bam Bigelow* (9) def. Sgt. Slaughter (3)_
Bam Bam advances to Round 3 - possibly further than he was expected to go - with an impressive victory over the Sarge.

_*The Rock* (10) def. Seth Rollins (2)
_Rollins certainly raised more than a few eyebrows when he knocked out former world champion Rey Mysterio in the first round. However, going one-on-one with The Great One proved one step too far. The most electrifying man in sports-entertainment finishes him off with a People's Elbow.

_*Bruno Sammartino* (7) def. Shane McMahon (5)_
Sammartino's old-school offence is enough to deal with the unpredictability and heart of McMahon, as he picks up the win with the Bear Hug.

_*Kane* (12) def. Shane Douglas (0)
_Can anyone stand in the way of The Big Red Machine's path of destruction? Two rounds, and two dominant displays - Kane is looking like one of the top contenders in this tournament. He advances to Round 3 via a chokeslam and the three-count.

_*JBL* (11) def. Samoa Joe (1)
_It was the experienced JBL who scored the pinfall victory with a mammoth Clothesline From Hell that sent the 300-pound Samoan Submission Machine somersaulting to the canvas.

_*Sting* (11) def. Meng (1)
_After his victory in Round 1, it seemed as though Meng simply had nothing left in the tank. Yet he was facing The Icon himself, who seems like a man possessed. While he and The Undertaker both remain in the tournament, the possibility of one of wrestling's all-time great dream matches remains intact...


*Round 2C - Deadline: Friday 3rd May 9PM GMT​*
Rick Rude vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. Shawn Michaels
Mick Foley vs. Ken Shamrock 
Goldberg vs. Iron Sheik 
Dean Amrose vs. Cody Rhodes 
Psycho Sid vs. CM Punk 
Jeff Jarrett vs. Bret Hart 
British Bulldog vs. Brian Pillman
Kurt Angle vs. Big Show 
Raven vs. Dolph Ziggler 
Owen Hart vs. Mr. Perfect


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
* Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Amrose *vs. Cody Rhodes 
*Psycho Sid* vs. CM Punk 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart *
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
*Raven* vs. Dolph Ziggler 
Owen Hart vs*. Mr. Perfect*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Amrose* vs. Cody Rhodes 
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart* 
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler* 
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude *vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes 
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk *
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart* 
British Bulldog vs.* Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
*Raven *vs. Dolph Ziggler 
Owen Hart vs.* Mr. Perfect*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk* 
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Bret Hart 
*British Bulldog* vs. Brian Pillman
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
*Raven* vs. Dolph Ziggler 
*Owen Hart* vs. Mr. Perfect

Edit: My bad, Arnold. Got your rep message.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock
Goldberg vs. *Iron Sheik*
*Dean Amrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk*
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart*
*British Bulldog* vs. Brian Pillman
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler*
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart*
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
*Raven* vs. Dolph Ziggler 
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

* Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley *vs. Ken Shamrock 
Goldberg vs. *Iron Sheik *
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes 
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk *
*Jeff Jarrett* vs. Bret Hart 
*British Bulldog* vs. Brian Pillman
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler *
Owen Hart vs.* Mr. Perfect*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

_*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock
Goldberg vs. *Iron Sheik*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk*
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart*
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler*
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
Dean Amrose vs. *Cody Rhodes *
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart* 
*British Bulldog* vs. Brian Pillman
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler* 
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk* 
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart*
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
Kurt Angle vs. *Big Show* 
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler* 
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley *vs. Ken Shamrock 
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik 
Dean Ambrose vs.* Cody Rhodes *
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk *
Jeff Jarrett vs.* Bret Hart *
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show 
Raven vs.* Dolph Ziggler *
Owen Hart vs.* Mr. Perfect*


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley *vs. Ken Shamrock
*Goldberg* vs. Iron Sheik
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk*
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart*
*British Bulldog* vs. Brian Pillman
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show
Raven vs. *Dolph Ziggler*
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Rick Rude* vs. Bobby Roode
Christopher Daniels vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Mick Foley* vs. Ken Shamrock
Goldberg vs. *Iron Sheik*
*Dean Ambrose* vs. Cody Rhodes
Psycho Sid vs. *CM Punk*
Jeff Jarrett vs. *Bret Hart*
British Bulldog vs. *Brian Pillman*
*Kurt Angle* vs. Big Show
*Raven* vs. Dolph Ziggler
Owen Hart vs. *Mr. Perfect*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 2C – RESULTS​*
_*Rick Rude* (13) def. Bobby Roode (0)
_A one sided contest between two men with contrasting styles. In the end, the experience of the ravishing one is too much to handle for Roode, who is pinned after the Rude Awakening.

_*Shawn Michaels* (13) def. Christopher Daniels (0)
_Despite it being a bit of a dream match for wrestling purists, this was over almost as soon as it started, HBK hitting a surprise Sweet Chin Music from nowhere for the three-count. Another dominant victory for Michaels.

_*Mick Foley* (13) def. Ken Shamrock (0)
_Two Attitude-Era stars went toe-to-toe in the third match of the night, but it was Foley who emerged victorious with a shockingly quick victory over the former UFC champion.

_*Goldberg* (9) def. Iron Sheik (4)
_Goldberg's attempt to recreate his famous streak remains on track with a powerful display against the WWF veteran.

_*Dean Ambrose* (11) def. Cody Rhodes (2)_
Ambrose advances to Round 3 with a comfortable victory.

_*CM Punk* (12) def. Psycho Sid (1)
_The former WWE champion carries his form from a fantastic first-round victory over Triple H into Round 2, making his larger opponent submit to the Anaconda Vice within several minutes.

_*Bret Hart* (11) def. Jeff Jarrett (2)
_The Excellence of Execution makes Double J tap to the sharpshooter.

_*Brian Pillman* (8) def. British Bulldog (5)
_An excellent match between two great talents, which ends with The Loose Cannon prevailing and advancing to Round 3.

_*Kurt Angle* (12) def. The Big Show (1)
_Pro-wrestling's only Olympic Gold Medallist makes his technical prowess count to the full, grounding Show before making him tap to the Ankle Lock.

_*Dolph Ziggler* (8) def. Raven (5)
_Ziggler continues his run of good form with an impressive victory over an ECW legend.

_*Mr. Perfect* (12) def. Owen Hart (1)
_Mr. Perfect must have been motivated by watching Ziggler – a man he is often compared with – and came out to show that while you can imitate, you can't beat the original. Hart gives it his all but Mr. Perfect lives up to his name and scores the pinfall victory with a beautiful Perfect-Plex. Could he and Ziggler cross paths?

--------------------------------------

That's Round 2 over - just collating the names together and throwing them in the randomiser, next post should be up within 15 min or so.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 2c: Voting]*

*Round 3 (The Final 32) - Meet The Contenders​*
Chris Jericho
Eddie Guerrero
Dusty Rhodes
Ric Flair
Dean Malenko
Austin Aries
The Undertaker
Brock Lesnar
Diamond Dallas Page
Steve Austin
Tazz
Daniel Bryan
Hulk Hogan
AJ Styles
John Cena
Bam Bam Bigelow
The Rock
Bruno Sammartino
Kane
JBL
Sting
Rick Rude
Shawn Michaels
Mick Foley
Goldberg
Dean Ambrose
CM Punk
Bret Hart
Brian Pillman
Kurt Angle
Doplh Ziggler
Mr Perfect

*Round 3A - Deadline: Sunday 3PM GMT​*
The Undertaker vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. Eddie Guerrero 
The Rock vs. Mr. Perfect 
Mick Foley vs. AJ Styles 
Daniel Bryan vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. John Cena 
Brock Lesnar vs. Diamond Dallas Page
Goldberg vs. Dolph Ziggler

Some great matches in this Round.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
The Rock vs. *Mr. Perfect* 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
*Rick Rude* vs. John Cena 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Goldberg* vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertake*r vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs.* Eddie Guerrero *
*The Rock v*s. Mr. Perfect 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart *
*Rick Rude *vs. John Cena 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
Goldberg vs. *Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
The Rock vs. *Mr. Perfect* 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena* 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Goldberg* vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*The Rock *vs. Mr. Perfect 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena* 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
Goldberg vs. *Dolph Ziggler*

EDIT - Not sure why I put Goldberg over Dolph, was pretty drunk. Amended anyway. Changed Cema and Rude as well.


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

_*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero*
The Rock vs. *Mr. Perfect*
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart
*Rick Rude* vs. John Cena
Brock Lesnar vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
Goldberg vs. *Dolph Ziggler*_


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
*The Rock *vs. Mr. Perfect 
Mick Foley vs. *AJ Styles *
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena* 
Brock Lesnar vs.* Diamond Dallas Page*
Goldberg vs.* Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
*The Rock* vs. Mr. Perfect 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart *
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena *
Brock Lesnar vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
*Goldberg* vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
*The Rock* vs. Mr. Perfect 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena* 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
*Goldberg* vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
*Dean Malenko* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
The Rock vs. *Mr. Perfect* 
*Mick Foley* vs. AJ Styles 
Daniel Bryan vs. *Bret Hart *
*Rick Rude* vs. John Cena 
Brock Lesnar vs. *Diamond Dallas Page*
*Goldberg* vs. Dolph Ziggler


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Bam Bam Bigelow 
Dean Malenko vs. *Eddie Guerrero *
*The Rock* vs. Mr. Perfect 
Mick Foley vs. *AJ Styles *
*Daniel Bryan* vs. Bret Hart 
Rick Rude vs. *John Cena* 
*Brock Lesnar* vs. Diamond Dallas Page
Goldberg vs. *Dolph Ziggler*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

*Round 3A – RESULTS​*
_*The Undertaker* (10) def. Bam Bam Bigelow (0)
_There was only ever going to be one winner when The Beast From the East met the Deadman. The Undertaker advances with a convincing victory.

_*Eddie Guerrero* (9) def. Dean Malenko (1)
_After two impressive victories as arguably the underdog, many had began to ask just how far Malenko could go in the tournament. Unfortunately for Malenko and his supporters, he was unable to compete with Latino Heat, who advanced yet again with relative ease.

_*The Rock* (6) def. Mr Perfect (4)
_It was The Great One vs. The Perfect One in an entertaining bout. On this day, it was The Rock who came out on top, showing Mr. Perfect the true meaning of perfection with a People's Elbow for the three-count.

_*Mick Foley* (8) def. AJ Styles (2)
_A hotly-anticipated encounter that swung back-and-forth initially, but soon, the experience of Foley was too much for Styles, who is pinned after a double-armed DDT. The Hardcore Legend advances. Following AJ's elimination, there is only one TNA original left in the tournament – Austin Aries, who is still scheduled to fight in Round 3B. Who will his opponent be?!

_*Daniel Bryan* (7) def. Bret Hart (3)
_Arguably the match of the round, this was everything we expected as both men put on a wrestling clinic. In what will no doubt be called a passing of the torch moment, however, Bryan gets Hart to tap to his own sharpshooter finisher to advance to the last 16. D'Bry has knocked out one of the favourites, and now surely has a target on his own back.

_*John Cena* (6) def. Rick Rude (4)_
John Cena picks up the victory with an AA after a fantastic, back-and-forth encounter.

_*Brock Lesnar* (6) def. Diamond Dallas Page (4)
_The match looked to be heading to deadlock right until the last minute, when an F5 out of nowhere was enough for Lesnar to score the pinfall victory.

_*Dolph Ziggler* (5) def. Goldberg (5) - Winner by Coin Toss
_On a night of surprises and torch passing, the main event of the night provided yet another great moment for the fans, as Goldberg – who had been dominant so far – succumbed to the promising young talent that is Dolph Ziggler. But just how far is Ziggler capable of progressing?

*Round 3B – Deadline: Tuesday 7th May 3PM (GMT)​*
Dean Ambrose vs. Shawn Michaels
Kane vs. Steve Austin 
Chris Jericho vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. CM Punk 
JBL vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. Roddy Piper 
Brian Pillman vs. Hulk Hogan 
Austin Aries vs. Sting


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels* (I swear to fuck, if Ambrose wins this I will murder a bitch)
Kane vs. *Steve Austin *
*Chris Jericho *vs. Ric Flair 
*Kurt Angle* vs. CM Punk (very slight advantage in terms of personal preference. In 2013, Punk obviously wins)
*JBL *vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper *
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan 
*Austin Aries* vs. Sting


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Round 3A: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk* 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper* 
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*

Starting to get some huge matches :mark:


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk* 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper* 
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan 
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Dean Ambrose* vs. Shawn Michaels
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk* 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Roddy Piper 
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan 
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

_Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk*
*JBL* vs. Tazz
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Roddy Piper
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan
*Austin Aries* vs. Sting_


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
Chris Jericho vs. *Ric Flair* 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk* 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper* 
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan* 
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin *
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk *
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper* 
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan *
*Austin Aries* vs. Sting


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair
*Kurt Angle* vs. CM Punk
*JBL* vs. Tazz
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper*
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan*
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin *
Chris Jericho vs. *Ric Flair *
*Kurt Angle* vs. CM Punk 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper *
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan *
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
Chris Jericho vs. *Ric Flair *
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk* 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper *
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan 
*Austin Aries* vs. Sting


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin*
Chris Jericho vs. *Ric Flair*
*Kurt Angle* vs. CM Punk
JBL vs. *Tazz*
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Roddy Piper
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan*
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Completely forgot about this thread for some odd reason.

Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
Kane vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk*
*JBL* vs. Tazz
*Bruno Sammartino* vs. Roddy Piper
Brian Pillman vs. *Hulk Hogan*
Austin Aries vs.* Sting*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Dean Ambrose* vs. Shawn Michaels
Kane vs. *Steve Austin* 
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair 
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk* 
*JBL* vs. Tazz 
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper* 
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan 
Austin Aries vs. *Sting*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*



HighFiveGhost said:


> Completely forgot about this thread for some odd reason.
> 
> Dean Ambrose vs. *Shawn Michaels*
> Kane vs. *Steve Austin*
> ...


Could you cast a vote for JBL vs Tazz as well please mate? Just edit your post


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Dean Ambrose* vs. Shawn Michaels
Kane vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Ric Flair
Kurt Angle vs. *CM Punk*
*JBL *vs. Tazz
Bruno Sammartino vs. *Roddy Piper*
*Brian Pillman* vs. Hulk Hogan
*Austin Aries* vs. Sting


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Round 3B – RESULTS​*
_*Shawn Michaels* (11) def. Dean Ambrose (3)
_The young and talented Ambrose no doubt has a lot of potential and a bright career ahead of him, but he was no match for the one and only Heartbreak Kid, who advances to the last 16 with another dominant display.

_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (14) def. Kane (0)_
Two legends of the business who have simply pushed aside anyone and everyone who has stood in their way so far. This bout was expected to be intense, violent and unpredictable, but in the end, it was more one-sided than anticipated, with Austin nailing the Stunner after the opening bell for a quick three-count.

_*Chris Jericho* (10) def. Ric Flair (4)
_The Nature Boy vs. Y2J would have been a dream-match in many people's eyes, and all their dreams came true. It was perhaps more one-sided than anticipated, however, with Jericho dominating the proceedings throughout. Jericho remains a top contender in the tournament.

_*CM Punk* (10) def. Kurt Angle (4)
_With this victory, Punk cements his place as the tournament favourite, having defeated Triple H in Round 1 and now one of the greatest technical wrestlers of all-time in Round 3. It was a surprisingly quick victory for Punk and a far cry from Angle's best performance.

_*JBL* (13) def. Tazz (1)
_A simple victory for Bradshaw over the Human Suplex Machine, who was simply unable to get going in this bout.

_*Roddy Piper* (10) def. Bruno Sammartino (4)_
It's another victory for the one and only Hot Rod, picking up the win over one of the greatest of all-time. Just how far is the tenacious Scotsman willing to go to win this tournament?

_*Brian Pillman* (7) def. Hulk Hogan (7) - Winner By Coin Toss_
It is a simply massive upset as the zero-time world champion defeats a man widely regarded as birthing the phenomenom of "sports entertainment" and recognised as a cultural icon. Pillman advances to Round 3, and the NWO are out of the tournament.

_*Sting* (9) def. Austin Aries (5)
_A match between two current TNA stars was the main-event, but it was the veteran Sting who was able to secure the victory over the younger, cocky Aries. Despite some early offence that had the Stinger reeling, Aries' over-confidence soon cost him, and he found himself trapped in the Scorpion Deathlock with nowhere to go and no choice but to tap. The Icon advances.

Stay tuned for the last 16!


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*The Last 16​*
The Undertaker
Eddie Guerrero
The Rock
Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan
John Cena
Brock Lesnar
Dolph Ziggler
Shawn Michaels
Steve Austin
Chris Jericho
CM Punk
JBL
Roddy Piper
Brian Pillman
Sting​
A few statistics about our final 16:


*Sting* is the only one to have never wrestled for WWF/E
*Eddie Guerrero* and *Brian Pillman* are the only deceased wrestlers
*Mick Foley*, *JBL*, *Shawn Michaels*, *Roddy Piper* and *Steve Austin* are the only wrestlers on the list retired from active competition
The WWE Champion (*John Cena*) is present, as is one half of the WWE Tag Team Champions (*Daniel Bryan)*
*Daniel Bryan* is the youngest competitor, aged 31
*Roddy Piper* is the oldest competitor, aged 59
*The Undertaker* is the only wrestler to have been on the WWF/E roster since the very first episode of Monday Night RAW
*Chris Jericho*, *Mick Foley*, *Steve Austin*, *Eddie Guerrero* and *Brian Pillman* are the only participants to have wrestled in wCw, ECW and WWF
*Sting* is the only current member of the TNA roster in the last 16

*Round 4 – Deadline: Thursday 9th May 4PM (GMT)​*
Brock Lesnar vs. JBL 
Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk 
The Rock vs. Mick Foley 
Dolph Ziggler vs. Shawn Michaels 
Steve Austin vs. Sting 
The Undertaker vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Roddy Piper vs. Daniel Bryan 
Brian Pillman vs. John Cena


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley*
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero
*Roddy Piper* vs. Daniel Bryan
*Brian Pillman* vs. John Cena


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL 
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk 
The Rock vs.* Mick Foley* 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Daniel Bryan 
*Brian Pillman* vs. John Cena


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *JBL *
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk (again, Personal Preference overall. Feel bad voting against punk so much :sad
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley *
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels *
*Steve Austin *vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker *vs. Eddie Guerrero 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Daniel Bryan 
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL 
Chris Jericho vs. *CM Punk* 
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley* 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan* 
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*

Some tough decisions

Edited


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *JBL* 
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk 
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley* 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels* 
Steve Austin vs. *Sting *
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
*Roddy Piper* vs. Daniel Bryan 
*Brian Pillman* vs. John Cena


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL 
Chris Jericho vs. *CM Punk *
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley* 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels *
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan *
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk
*The Rock* vs. Mick Foley
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero
*Roddy Piper* vs. Daniel Bryan
*Brian Pillman* vs. John Cena


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar *vs. JBL 
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk 
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley *
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels *
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker *vs. Eddie Guerrero 
*Roddy Piper *vs. Daniel Bryan 
*Brian Pillman* vs. John Cena

Some of these are a bitch and half to choose between. I'm not even 100% sure of my picks.


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL
Chris Jericho vs. *CM Punk*
*The Rock* vs. Mick Foley
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting
*The Undertaker *vs. Eddie Guerrero
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan*
*Brian Pillman *vs. John Cena


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL 
Chris Jericho vs. *CM Punk* 
*The Rock* vs. Mick Foley 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels *
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero 
Roddy Piper vs.* Daniel Bryan* 
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL 
Chris Jericho vs. *CM Punk* 
The Rock vs.* Mick Foley* 
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels* 
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting 
The Undertaker vs. *Eddie Guerrero* 
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan* 
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL
Chris Jericho vs. *CM Punk*
The Rock vs. *Mick Foley*
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Steve Austin* vs. Sting
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero
*Roddy Piper* vs. Daniel Bryan
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk
*The Rock* vs. Mick Foley
Dolph Ziggler vs.* Shawn Michaels*
*Steve Austin *vs. Sting
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan*
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. JBL
*Chris Jericho* vs. CM Punk
*The Rock* vs. Mick Foley
Dolph Ziggler vs. *Shawn Michaels*
*Steve Austin *vs. Sting
*The Undertaker* vs. Eddie Guerrero
Roddy Piper vs. *Daniel Bryan*
Brian Pillman vs. *John Cena*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Quick reminder that the deadline is in just under five hours - still a few matches in the balance with a couple of vote swings capable of reversing the result or sending it to deadlock.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

LETS GO :cena3


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Round 4 – RESULTS​*
_*Brock Lesnar* (12) def. JBL (2)
_A great way to open the night's entertainment. In the end, Lesnar prevailed with a monstrous F-5.

_*Chris Jericho* (8) def. CM Punk (6)_
These two have been through the wars this past year, and tonight was no exception. A fantastic contest between two amazing talents that was easily Jericho's toughest challenge to date. After a long bout, Jericho gained the upper hand and nailed the Codebreaker to advance to the quarter-finals.

_*Mick Foley* (9) def. The Rock (5)_
The Rock and Mick have had some classic matches over the years. Whether it be the I Quit match that raised huge questions over how much violence was too much, or the WWF Title match on RAW that “put bums in seats” and turned the tide of the Monday Night Wars in WWF's favour, there can be no doubt that when these two collide, entertainment is guaranteed. On this night, it was Mick Foley who was victorious following a hard-fought encounter that was ended with a double arm DDT.

_*Shawn Michaels* (14) def. Dolph Ziggler (0)
_Easily HBK's toughest challenge to date, and yet, once again, he met it with consummate ease. The young and plucky Ziggler, who has done very well so far, was simply unable to match an invigorated HBK, who advances to the quarter-finals as a major favourite in the tournament.

_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (13) def. Sting (1)_
Austin dominated the wCw legend to advance to the quarters with the aid of a Stone Cold Stunner.

_*The Undertaker* (13) def. Eddie Guerrero (1)
_It was just another day at the office for the Deadman, as he picked up a convincing victory over Latino Heat, who had performed very well in the competition and can be proud of his final placing.

_*Daniel Bryan* (7) def. Roddy Piper (7) - Winner By Coin Toss_
All good things must come to an end, and it was the marvellous Bryan – who defeated the legendary Bret Hart in the last round – who finally put Piper out of the competition

_*John Cena* (8) def. Brian Pillman (6)_
A worthy match for the main event, these two gladiators gave the fans everything and then some more in pursuit of a place in the last 8. In the end, it was the reigning WWE Champion, John Cena, who scored the pinfall victory after two successive AA's. Pillman can be proud of his performance, however, particularly after earlier victories over Hulk Hogan and the British Bulldog.

Quarter-Finals post in a few minutes...


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*The Last 8​*
Brock Lesnar
Chris Jericho
Mick Foley
Shawn Michaels
Steve Austin
The Undertaker
Daniel Bryan
John Cena​
*Quarter-Finals – Deadline: Saturday 11th May 5PM (GMT)​*
Brock Lesnar vs. The Undertaker
Chris Jericho vs. Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. Steve Austin​


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
Chris Jericho vs. *Mick Foley*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar *vs. The Undertaker
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan vs. *John Cena*
*Shawn Michaels* vs. Steve Austin


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*

Like we don't know who's winning this. :austin


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
*Shawn Michaels *vs. Steve Austin


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
Chris Jericho vs. *Mick Foley*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan vs *John Cena*
Shawn Michaels vs *Steve Austin* - Extremley tough one here, as I consider HBK to be the greatest wrestler of all time, but I have a slight personal preference for Austin


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
Daniel Bryan vs. *John Cena*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## HighFiveGhost (May 9, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
Chris Jericho vs. *Mick Foley*
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Brock Lesnar* vs. The Undertaker
Chris Jericho vs. *Mick Foley*
Daniel Bryan vs. *John Cena*
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## s i Ç (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

_Brock Lesnar vs. *The Undertaker*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Mick Foley
*Daniel Bryan* vs. John Cena
Shawn Michaels vs. *Steve Austin*_


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

Remember folks deadline is 5PM (GMT) today - no votes after that will count.


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*Quarter-Finals – RESULTS​*
_*The Undertaker* (11) def. Brock Lesnar (2)_

_*Chris Jericho* (9) def. Mick Foley (4)_

_*Daniel Bryan* (9) def. John Cena (4)_

_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (11) def. Shawn Michaels (2)_


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*The Final Four​*
The Undertaker
Chris Jericho
Daniel Bryan
Steve Austin​
*Semi-Finals - Deadline: Monday 13th May 9PM (GMT)​*
The Undertaker vs. Steve Austin
Chris Jericho vs. Daniel Bryan​


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Quarterfinals: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Steve Austin
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Steve Austin
Chris Jericho vs. *Daniel Bryan*

Just give the winner of Taker-Austin the Tournament :lol.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan

It's a one horse race y'all! Was from the beginning. :austin


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

*The Undertaker* vs. Steve Austin
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan

Taker/Austin is the real finale tbh. No way Jericho or Bryan is beating them.


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin
* *Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## GodsgomchUniversal (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs. *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs. Daniel Bryan


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

The Undertaker vs *Steve Austin*
*Chris Jericho* vs Daniel Bryan

Can't believe DB is in the final four. That is WACK :lmao


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

OK guys, here's how it is, we're 12 votes into this round with over a day to go until the deadline. It's looking nigh-on impossible that Bryan/Jericho will swing, and Austin/Taker is looking increasingly unlikely too.

Unless there are any major objections, I propose we close this round tonight instead of tomorrow, and just get straight onto the final?


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

Sounds fine with me :austin


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

Fine by me. (Y)


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

*Semi-Finals – RESULTS​*
_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (9) def. The Undertaker (3)_
Whenever these two collide, it is sure to be intense. And this certainly did not disappoint. Steve Austin started off like a freight train, overpowering The Undertaker and preventing him from getting in any offence at all. Indeed, it looked as though he had the win after an early Stunner. However, The Undertaker gradually built up a head of steam to get himself right back in it. However, Austin withstood the late rally, nailing a Stone Cold Stunner to secure his place in the final. A classic encounter.

_*Chris Jericho* (11) def. Daniel Bryan (2)_
Taker/Austin was always going to be a hard act to follow from a drama point-of-view, and that did indeed prove to be the case as Chris Jericho made quick and easy work of Daniel Bryan to advance to the final, nailing a Codebreaker to the delight of the crowd.

*FINAL – Deadline: Monday 9PM (GMT)​*
Chris Jericho vs. 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin​
It's worth remembering that whoever wins this year's tournament will be ineligible to compete next year, so if there's any "dream matches" you didn't get to see involving either of these two men, maybe you want to take that into consideration in your voting.

Also - and I've been doing this all through the tournament but don't know if people have realised - the first post in this thread has been continually updated with the winners of every match and the competitors in every round, so if you fancy having a look at the path to the final, it's there for you.


----------



## King Trips (Jan 12, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

*Chris Jericho* vs. 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin

King of the World.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Semi-Finals: Voting]*

Chris Jericho vs. *'Stone Cold' Steve Austin*


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Chris Jericho vs. *'Stone Cold' Steve Austin*

Thanks for doing this btw, it's been a lot of fun. (Y)


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*



AlienBountyHunter said:


> Thanks for doing this btw, it's been a lot of fun. (Y)


Seconded


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Stone Cold Steve Austin

Great Idea Tricky!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Chris Jericho vs. *'Stone Cold' Steve Austin*

Great idea Tricky, was thinking instead of doing this one KOTR a year maybe you can do multiple but with maybe different categories for example, a "Big Guy" KOTR a Crusierweight KOTR etc


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

*Chris Jericho* vs Steve Austin

I know the upset win is possible. WE CAN DO THIS


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*



danny_boy said:


> Chris Jericho vs. *'Stone Cold' Steve Austin*
> 
> Great idea Tricky, was thinking instead of doing this one KOTR a year maybe you can do multiple but with maybe different categories for example, a "Big Guy" KOTR a Crusierweight KOTR etc


I've got a Tag-Team/Stable KOTR set up for later in the year


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*



Arnold Tricky said:


> I've got a Tag-Team/Stable KOTR set up for later in the year


Also a hottest woman tournament would be cool too

Chris Jericho vs. *Steve Austin*


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Chris Jericho vs. *'Stone Cold' Steve Austin*

So torn here. Jericho is my personal favourite of all time, but Austin has had the bigger impact on the business and was the face of an era.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Y2J winning would be such a MOMENT, guys. #upsetofthecentury2013

This style of game should be done with TV Shows and Movies, too. Would be great.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*



obby said:


> *Chris Jericho* vs Steve Austin
> 
> I know the upset win is possible. WE CAN DO THIS


Absolutely horrible.

Chris Jericho vs *THE GREATEST WRESTLER IN THE HISTORY OF THIS BUSINESS, AND THE WINNER OF THIS TOURNAMENT - STONE COLD STEVE AUSTIN*

Time for Y2J to get taken out behind the barn










8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Have no idea which one I like better tbh. Love them both so much. Thusly, I am voting for the UPSET WIN!!!1!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

Chris Jericho vs. *'Stone Cold' Steve Austin*


----------



## ArnoldTricky (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The Official Wrestling Forum King of The Ring Tournament [Finals: Voting]*

*The Winner of the Wrestling Forum 2013 King of The Ring Tournament is...​*









_*'Stone Cold' Steve Austin* (8) def. Chris Jericho (2)_​
What a great tournament this has been, and I think that, regardless of who came out on top in the final, it would be difficult to argue with the result. 

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank everyone who has participated in this tournament. Obviously these things rise and fall on the willingness of the community to participate, and you didn't disappoint.

Anyways, I leave you with our 2013 King of The Ring winner, 'Stone Cold' Steve Austin!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

Lots of fun Tricky. Great idea.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cool Cool Cool

Hopefully there's a TV Show tournament in the future, with Breaking Bad and The Wire going one on one in the first round.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, we can do without that. Solely because Game of Thrones will lose and I can't trust myself not to fly off the handle.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Great game and Austin is a very deserving winner.


----------



## Strongside (Dec 7, 2012)

*STONE COLD! STONE COLD! STONE COLD!*


----------

